# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  Borsada yabancı oyuncular yakalandı

## bozok

*YABANCI OYUNCULAR YAKALANDI*



*26.12.2009 11:21*


Yeni yıla girerken yabancı hatırımcıların Noel tatili nedeniyle piyasadan çekilmesi, İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası’nda küçük şirketlerin hisseleri tavan yaptı. Referans gazetesinin haberine göre Garanti, THY, İş Bankası gibi büyük şirketlerin hisselerinin yerine zirveye İpek Matbaacılık, Tire Kutsan, Yapı Kredi Sigorta, Menderes Tekstil gibi küçük şirketler yerleşti.

Gazetede yer alan “*Yabancı gitti işlem hacmi bitti*” başlıklı yazı şöyle:

Yabancıların Noel Tatili nedeniyle piyasa ekranlarını kapatmasıyla borsanın lokomotif hisselerinde hacim dibe vurdu. Garanti, THY, İş Bankası'nın yerine işlem hacminde zirveye İpek Matbaacılık, Tire Kutsan, Yapı Kredi Sigorta, Menderes Tekstil gibi hisseler yerleşti.
Yabancı yatırımcıların Noel tatili nedeniyle piyasadan çekildiği İstanbul Menkul Kıymetler Borsası'nda meydan küçüklere kaldı. Borsadaki işlem hacminin büyük bir bölümünü gerçekleştiren yabancı yatırımcılar, dünyada Noel Tatili'nin başlamasıyla bilançolarını geçen hafta kapattı. üzellikle Garanti Bankası, Türk Hava Yolları, Turkcell, İş Bankası gibi endeks üzerinde ağırlığı yüksek olan hisse senetlerinde yaptıkları işlemler sayesinde borsadaki hacmi sürükleyen yabancı yatırımcıların piyasadan çekilmesi, yılın son haftalarında ortaya ilginç de bir manzara çıkardı. Büyük yatırımcı piyasadan çekilince küçük boyuttaki şirketlerin hisselerine gün doğdu.

Borsada son iki hafta içerisinde gerçekleştirilen işlemlerin lokomotif hisseleri sıralamasında ilk sırada Garanti Bankası yer alıyordu. Son iki haftanın ortalamasına göre günde 137 milyon liralık işlem hacminin gerçekleştiği Garanti Bankası tahtasında günlük 3 bin 322 sözleşme ile 22 milyon 724 bin adet hisse senedi işlem görüyordu. Garanti Bankası'nda Noel Tatili nedeniyle hacim günlük 33.8 milyon liraya, sözleşme sayısı 1235 adede, işlem miktarı da 5.5 milyon adet hisseye kadar geriledi. Birkaç gün öncesine kadar işlem hacminde ilk 10'un değişmez üyelerinden olan Türk Hava Yolları'nda (THY) ise işlem hacmi yüzde 83 geriledi ve THY hisseleri hacim sıralamasında 46'ncılığa kadar düştü.


*Noel lokomotifi Tire Kutsan*
Büyük hisselerde hacim dibe vurunca borsanın son birkaç gündeki lokomotif hissesi Tire Kutsan oldu. 97 milyon liralık işlem hacminin gerçekleştiği Tire Kutsan'da günde 20 bin 958 sözleşmeyle 48.2 milyon adet hisse senedi işlem gördü. Onu hacim sıralamasında Işıklar Ambalaj izledi. En çok işlem hacmi gerçekleşen 20 hisse senedi içerisinde sadece 9 İMKB-30 hissesi kalırken, Yapı Kredi Sigorta işlem hacminde 72'nci sıradan 12'nci sıraya, GSD Holding 62'nci sıradan 13'üncü sıraya, Menderes Tekstil 58'nci sıradan 14'üncü sıraya çıktı.

İşlem hacminde ilk beş şirket arasında sermayesi milyar liranın üzerinde olan tek şirket ise Akbank oldu.


*Hisse bazlı hareketler*
Borsa endeksi üzerinde ağırlığı yüksek hisselerde duran hacim, endeksin de sakin seyretmesine yol açıyor. Buna karşılık küçük hisselerde hala yaşanan yüksek hacimler daha çok hisse bazlı hareketlerden besleniyor.

Tire Kutsan hisselerinde Noel Tatili dinlemeyen hareketliliğin sebebine ilişkin bedelli sermaye arttırımı hazırlığı ön plana çıkıyor. Bedelli sermaye artırım kararının ardından Tire Kutsan'ın 500'ün üzerinde küçük hissedarı hisselerini Merkezi Kayıt Kuruluşu'na kaydettirdi. Ayrıca son zamanlarda Tire Kutsan'da yaşanan bir diğer önemli gelişme de 8.6 milyon adet QVT hissesinin QVT'nin işlem yasağının kalkması sonrasında borsada işlem görür tipe dönüştürülmesi oldu.

Işıklar Ambalaj hisse senetlerinde yaşanan hareketliliğin sebebi ise bir muamma. Hisse senedinde hem hacim hem hisse fiyatı açısından yaşanan sert dalgalanmalar nedeniyle İMKB tarafından şirketten istenen açıklamaya Işıklar Ambalaj, *"üzel bir durum yok"* yanıtını verdi. Işıklar Ambalaj kasım ayının ortasında oluşan ihtiyaç nedeniyle şirketin bir holdinge dönüştürülmesinin planlandığını açıklamıştı.

Yine hisseleri işlem hacmi sıralamasında üst sıralarda yer alan şirketlerden Koza Madencilik ve İpek Matbaacılık'a ilişkin son önemli gelişme ise grup iştiraki olan Koza Altın'ın halka arzı için girişmelere başlandığı açıklaması olmuştu. 


*Odatv.com*

----------

